# Preorder Box die #22.



## kraftwerk (27. März 2008)

Ich habe nach mehrmaligem Lesen der Threads bzgl. der Preorderaktion immernoch 2 Fragen:

1. Ist es möglich, ausschließlich die Preorder Box zu kaufen (das einzige, was mich reizt sind die Codes, also der fruehzeitige Einstieg in WAR... durch die Beta will ich mir nämlich einen kleinen Eindruck verschaffen, um zu schauen, ob ich mir WAR nun endgueltig kaufe, oder nicht. Die normale WAR Version kann ich ja immernoch kaufen).

2. Bestellt man beim Kauf des Preorder Packs automatisch die CE mit, oder ist der Kauf der CE nicht verpflichtend?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## aruhn (27. März 2008)

also soweit ich weiss kann man die beiden produckt einzel erwerben schau

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000HKCSQ2 die ce     beeachte das  (Pre-Order-Pack separat erhältlich!) 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000HKCSQC die Pre-Orderbox

ich interpretiere das so dass man bei amazon es einem anbietet beides zusmammen zu kaufen um 10 euro zu sparen aber auch die 2 produckte seperta kaufen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg aruhn


----------



## Whitman00 (27. März 2008)

Du kannst eigentlich im Einkaufswagen verschiedene Produkte löschen ;D


----------



## Rooxoor123 (27. März 2008)

ja du kannst dir nur erstmal die Pre Order holen ( 9,99) ohne die CE holen zu müssen. Die Pre Order kannst du einzeln bei amazon kaufen und dir dann später ( falls dir das spiel gefällt ) die vollversion holen.


----------



## LionTamer (27. März 2008)

Ich habs glaube ich schonmal woanders geschrieben.

Das ist eine *CE Pre-Order-Box!!!*

Dennnoch scheint bei Amazon tatsächlich möglich zu sein, sie einzeln zu bestellen.
Ist aber wenn ein klarer Fehler seitens Amazon.

Es wird nämlich, wohl nach Aussage Sterntalers, noch eine normale Pre-Order Box geben.

Die derzeit erhältiche Pre-Oder-Box *sollte ausschließlich* im Zusammenhang mit der CE verkauft werden.

Bei GameStop, die neben Amazon ebenfalls dieses Exklusivrecht haben, muß man direkt eine Anzahlung auf die CE leisten. (Wenn es der Verkäufer richtig macht).


Das Amazon dieses CE Pre-Oder Box einzeln verkauft darf eigentlich nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (27. März 2008)

aruhn schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiss kann man die beiden produckt einzel erwerben schau
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000HKCSQ2 die ce     beeachte das  (Pre-Order-Pack separat erhältlich!)
> 
> ...



es ist so, wenn du jetzt die Pre-Order box  bestellst, wäre es ratsam auch gleich die 
Collectors Edition mitzubestellen. 
Wenn du nur die Pre-Order bestellst, und kurz vor Release  die Collectors Edition bestellst
hast du die 10 Euro der Pre-Order bezahlt, und zahlst später den vollen Preis der CE
also noch einmal 79 Euro. 
Also kutr gesagt, die zahlst einen 10er mahr als die leute, die gleich beides zusammen bestellen.


----------



## LionTamer (27. März 2008)

Ich frage mich wirklich, wie Amazon das machen will.

Etwas revidierend zu meinem ersten Posting steht ja auch bei Amazon:


> Bei Einzelbestellung der Pre-Order-Packs wird Ihnen der volle Preis berechnet - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich



Es ist meine Frage, wie die, also Amazon, das dann nachhalten wollen??

Weil ich habe halt so den Eindruck, daß manche sich jetzt freuen, weil sie denken dem System ein Schnippchen geschlagen zu haben, und einfach quasi sich für 10€ n Platz in der Beta gesichtert haben ohne die teuere CE zahlen zu müssen. Weil sie halt nur das Pack seperat bestellt haben.

Der zitierte Text klingt ja nun trotzdem so, als habe man sich nichts-desto-trotz für einen Kauf der CE verpflichtet und zahlt quasi letztlich auch noch drauf.

Nur wie will das Amazon machen? Checken die dann einfach, wer nur die Pre-Order bestellt hat und schicken denen autom. für 80€ die CE zu??


----------



## Thrawns (27. März 2008)

Ich vermute es läufte eher so:
man bestellt sich die Pre-Order und bezahlt diese auch mit 9,99&#8364; plus Versand.  (Das heißt ja nicht, dass man automatisch die CE mitbestellt - diese kann man ja noch extra in den Warenkorb legen.) Wenn Warhammer dann rauskommt und man die CE bestellt hat, prüft Amazon ob man vorher bereits die Pre-Order bestellt hat und statt 80&#8364; für die CE werden nur 70&#8364; abgebucht. Vermutlich aber auch nur dann, wenn man beides zusammen gleichzeitig vorbestellt hat und nicht erst die Pre-Order und dann Monate später erst die CE.

//edit
Ok, ich habe falsch vermutet. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass beim Abschicken der Bestellung automatisch ein Gutschein von 9,99&#8364; eingelöst wird und die CE plus Pre-Order nur noch mit 79,90&#8364; angegeben wird. Ich frage mich zwar, wie Amazon das handhabt, wenn man die Pre-Order bereits zu Hause hat und dann die Bestellung storniert ... aber das ist ja nicht mein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aruhn (27. März 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> es ist so, wenn du jetzt die Pre-Order box  bestellst, wäre es ratsam auch gleich die
> Collectors Edition mitzubestellen.
> Wenn du nur die Pre-Order bestellst, und kurz vor Release  die Collectors Edition bestellst
> hast du die 10 Euro der Pre-Order bezahlt, und zahlst später den vollen Preis der CE
> ...



das weiss ich ja auch   
wollte nur zeigen dass man die 2 produckte auch einzelbestellen kann      
das mit dne 10 euro lass ich jetzt mal aussen weg

ich selbst hab beide bestellt (bin ein CE fan!!)


----------



## MoGyM (27. März 2008)

aruhn schrieb:


> ich selbst hab beide bestellt (bin ein CE fan!!)



genau so wie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arajaxas (27. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Ich habs glaube ich schonmal woanders geschrieben.
> 
> Das ist eine *CE Pre-Order-Box!!!*
> 
> ...



Klar dürfen sie das einzeln verkaufen. Nur man wäre ja blöd wenn man es bei Amazon nicht zusammen bestellt , weil dann die 9,99€ später nicht mehr angerechnet werden.


----------



## LionTamer (27. März 2008)

Arajaxas schrieb:


> Klar dürfen sie das einzeln verkaufen. Nur man wäre ja blöd wenn man es bei Amazon nicht zusammen bestellt , weil dann die 9,99€ später nicht mehr angerechnet werden.



Ja, aber das würde ja, wie ich in meinem 2. Posting geschrieben hab, eben vorraussetzen, daß auch der Einzelkauf des Pre-Order-Packs "verpflichtend" ist für die CE.

Und weiß ich halt nicht, wie Amazon das machen will. 
Weil eben viele einfach nur für 10&#8364; in de Beta wollen und wie Thraws dann auch schon sagte, ggf. die CE-Bestellung stornieren, sobald sie den Beta-Zugang haben.

Es sei denn Amazon bietet dann eine Stornierung, weil man kA..z.B. bereits einen Teil der Ware erhalten hat.....aber ich weiß nicht ob man das so rechtlich machen darf etc.

Oder denen ist es egal, weil man sich, wenn man sich nur die PO kauft, nichts weiter tut, als ich für 10&#8364; einen Beta-Account zuzulegen, weil der Rest ohne CE nicht funktioniert. 
Weil wenn man eher ins Spiel kann müßte ja auch ggf. die CE eher verschickt werden. Gehe ja mal nicht davon aus, daß der "Open" Beta-Client 100% identisch ist mit dem finalen Spiel.


----------



## D4rk-x (27. März 2008)

So ich habe beides heute Bestellt. Pre Order und CE. So sieht das ganze von Amazon nach der Bestellung aus:



> Lieferung voraussichtlich: Wir benachrichtigen Sie per E-Mail, sobald das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum für diesen Artikel vorliegt. Der Artikel wird separat versandt. Sie können die Vorbestellung jederzeit stornieren.   1 "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collector's Edition (Pre-Order-Pack separat erhältlich!)"
> Computerspiel; EUR 79,99
> 
> Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.
> ...


So und nun kommt die Rechnung:



> Versand:  Standardversand
> Bevorzugte Versandart: Komplettversand: Meine bestellten Artikel in so wenige Einzellieferungen wie möglich zusammenfassen
> Zwischensumme:  EUR 75,61
> Verpackung und Versand:  EUR 0,00
> ...



Wie ihr seht werden die 9.99 der Pre Order abgehalten
Ich denke mal das man das direkt so machen muss. Ein späteres abhalten soll ja nicht mehr möglich sein.


----------



## Jqe (27. März 2008)

Hab auch heute getellt aber hab ne frage hat schon jemand gesagt wann die open beta los geht?
Und nochwas beim spiel sind da schon ein paar tage spielzeit dabei wenn ja was ich annehme weis einer wiefiele das  sin?       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (27. März 2008)

Also ich hab dass so verstanden: Das pre-order teil beinhaltet ja eh nur 3 codes, is praktisch nur um an der open beta teilzunehmen wenn sie mal startet. Zusätzlich muss man sich halt dann noch die normale vollversion oder halt die CE kaufen.


----------



## Jácks (27. März 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Also ich hab dass so verstanden: Das pre-order teil beinhaltet ja eh nur 3 codes, is praktisch nur um an der open beta teilzunehmen wenn sie mal startet. Zusätzlich muss man sich halt dann noch die normale vollversion oder halt die CE kaufen.


Normalerweise muss man die CE bestellen,um an die Pre Order Box zukommen.


----------



## skunkie (27. März 2008)

> Wichtiger Hinweis: Dieser Artikel ist die Vorbesteller-Box zur separat erhältlichen Collector's Edtion von Warhammer Online. Das Spiel selbst ist in dieser Box *nicht* enthalten. Mit den in dieser Vorbesteller-Box enthaltenen Keys können Sie an der zur offenen Beta zu Warhammer Online teilnehmen und erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen im fertigen Spiel. Wenn Sie Collector's Edtion und Vorbesteller-Box zusammen bestellen, erhalten Sie die Vorbesteller-Box gratis - Sie bezahlen lediglich die Versandkosten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieses Angebot auf 1x pro Kunde begrenzt ist. Bei Einzelbestellung der Pre-Order-Packs wird Ihnen der volle Preis berechnet - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich!



Ich habe auch bei amazon.de bestellt und sehe beim besten Willen keinen Zwang zum Kauf der Vollversion. So kann man für 10 Euro testen und spart sich bei Nichtgefallen weitere Kosten. Ist nur fair. Amazon.de hat aber seit gestern schnell reagiert und bietet gleich das Bundle an, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, es gibt ja  im Warenkorb die "Löschfunktion".   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Normalerweise muss man die CE bestellen,um an die Pre Order Box zukommen.



Denke ich auch, war bestimmt ein Fehler von amazon.de. Aber ein schöner Fehler (oder juristisch korrekt ;-)).


----------



## Arajaxas (27. März 2008)

> Normalerweise muss man die CE bestellen,um an die Pre Order Box zukommen.


. Nein umgekehrt , du musst die Pre Order bestellen um die CE zu bekommen ^^


----------



## alu9card (27. März 2008)

Arajaxas schrieb:


> . Nein umgekehrt , du musst die Pre Order bestellen um die CE zu bekommen ^^




nö du kannst die CE auch ohne pre order kaufen...
 oder liege ich da völlig falsch?


----------



## LionTamer (27. März 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Ich habe auch bei amazon.de bestellt und sehe beim besten Willen keinen Zwang zum Kauf der Vollversion.



Sry, aber das finde ich jetzt etwas "dämlich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding heißt ja nicht umsonst *Pre-Order*, ergo bestellt man sich damit auch etwas vor, was man beabischtigt zu kaufen, in diesem Falle die Collectors Edition.

Zu sagen, ich sehe dort keinen Kaufzwang, obwohl es sich ja eindeutig um eine Vorbestellung handelt, ist ja ein Widerspruch zum Ganzen.

@alu9card
Soweit mir bekannt, sollte die CE nur über den Erwerb der CE Pre-Order erhältlich.


----------



## Arajaxas (27. März 2008)

> nö du kannst die CE auch ohne pre order kaufen... oder liege ich da völlig falsch?


  Gut , bei Amazon könntest du dir auch nur die CE bestellen , was ja aber dann sinnlos wäre da du die Vorbestellerbox umsonst bekommen würdest. Aber ich denk mal dass sie im Laden nur über die Vorbestellerbox zu erhalten ist.


----------



## Bloodlight (27. März 2008)

alsooo ^^ noch ne frage kann man die pre nur bei amazon bestellen oder auch im laden kaufen ?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arajaxas (27. März 2008)

> alsooo ^^ noch ne frage kann man die pre nur bei amazon bestellen oder auch im laden kaufen ?^^ biggrin.gif


  Nein gibts nicht nur bei Amazon , hab mir meine Box heute bei Gamestop gekauft , kostet da sogar nur 5 euro.


----------



## Jácks (27. März 2008)

Arajaxas schrieb:


> Nein gibts nicht nur bei Amazon , hab mir meine Box heute bei Gamestop gekauft , kostet da sogar nur 5 euro.


Gibt sie aber NUR bei GameStop


----------



## LionTamer (27. März 2008)

So, es gibt neue "Infos" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marc Jacobs hat folgendes bei Warhammer Alliance gepostet:


> Any customer who purchased a CE will get everything that they are entitled to. As to the players who got the code cards *improperly*, we're looking into how that happened. We did not expect that to happen and we are not happy about that.


Quelle

Damit dürfte wohl ein für alle mal geklärt sein, daß die derzeit erhältliche Pre-Order Version *ausschließlich* für die Käufer der CE gedacht war und nicht für jederman.

Derzeit scheint man also nach Fehlern zu suchen, wieso das nicht geklappt hat


----------



## D4rk-x (27. März 2008)

ich bin defenitive auf der sicheren seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenNooK (27. März 2008)

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.....hab mir nämlich nur die Pre-Order Version geholt.....mal schaun wie es weiter geht


----------



## Jqe (27. März 2008)

Ich auch aber es weis keiner was über die open beta wann die losgeht oder bis dahin kann mann ja nix machen


----------



## kraftwerk (27. März 2008)

Gut, scheint also noch nicht komplett geklärt sein.
Dann werde ich mir schnell die Preorder Box bestellen... Amazon kann mir garnix, wenn sie hinterher sagen, ich soll die CE kaufen, werde ich denen ordentlich was erzählen, denn das einzige was ich will, ist die Beta anzuspielen, um zu schauen, ob der Kauf lohnt.

Danke an alle.


----------



## Arajaxas (27. März 2008)

> Damit dürfte wohl ein für alle mal geklärt sein, daß die derzeit erhältliche Pre-Order Version ausschließlich für die Käufer der CE gedacht war und nicht für jederman.


  Eigentlich ist das ja egal! Wenn jemand wirklich nur die Vorbestellerbox will , dann bekommt er sie auch! Wenn es Jemandem nur um die open beta geht , dann geht er einfach zu Gamestop , reserviert auf den falschen namen und bekommt den Zugang ohne später die CE kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Scark (27. März 2008)

ich hab auch nur die pre order bestellt. war mir zwar zuerst nicht geheuer, aber wenn amazon so blöd ist ... ich finds geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will hoffen, dass die open beta bald losgeht =)


----------



## LionTamer (27. März 2008)

Naja, es wurde ja gesagt, daß man sich jetzt überlegen muß, was mit all jenen passiert, die sich die Pre-Order nur gekauft haben um in die Beta zu kommen.
So explizit wurde es nicht ausgedrückt, aber ist ja wohl offensichtlich, daß das der Hauptkaufgrund aller Anderen ist.

All jene die sich für 80€ die CE gekauft haben (bei Gametsop mußte man ja zB ne 2. Anzahlung leisten) werden weiterhin 100% in die Beta kommen.

Für alle Anderen wird man ja dann sehen, was gemacht wird.

Von daher würde ich mich nicht zu sicherfühlen dem System weiterhin n vermeintliches Schnippchen schlagen zu können.


----------



## Sidorius (28. März 2008)

Naja... also für mich war es ansich klar, dass man zum Kauf einer CE verpflichtet ist wenn man eine>>CE<<-Pre-Order bestellt.
Heisst ja auch, BESTELLT JETZT DIE COLLECTOR'S EDITION VOR... ( und bekommt einen Beta-key) und nicht KAUFT JETZT EINEN BETA-KEY... ( und kauft euch vlt später eine Collector's Edition).
Also meiner Ansicht nach ist das höchstens ein Fehler seitens Amazon, und ich bin auch mal wirklich gespannt wie die das Problem lösen wollen.


----------



## Badumsaen (28. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> ich hab auch nur die pre order bestellt.


Ich hoffe stark dass das viele so gemacht haben, dann steigt die chance dass ich ne CE ab bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (28. März 2008)

Mir egal, ich habe beides im Paket bei Amazon bestellt. Allerdings hat sich der Liefertermin der Pre-Order auf den 31.03. verschoben. Nicht, dass es einen praktischen Unterschied machen würde ... aber trotzdem doof :x

Kann man die CE denn noch bei Amazon bestellen? Ich denke mal die würden das Angebot rausnehmen, wenn sie keine mehr anzubieten hätten!?


----------



## LionTamer (28. März 2008)

Sidorius schrieb:


> Naja... also für mich war es ansich klar, dass man zum Kauf einer CE verpflichtet ist wenn man eine>>CE<<-Pre-Order bestellt.
> Heisst ja auch, BESTELLT JETZT DIE COLLECTOR'S EDITION VOR... ( und bekommt einen Beta-key) und nicht KAUFT JETZT EINEN BETA-KEY... ( und kauft euch vlt später eine Collector's Edition).
> Also meiner Ansicht nach ist das höchstens ein Fehler seitens Amazon, und ich bin auch mal wirklich gespannt wie die das Problem lösen wollen.



Ja genau der Meinung bin ich ja auch, bzw. sagt einem das auch der logische Menschenversand.
Aber trotzdem scheint das kein Kriterium zu sein, daß etwas planmäßig läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem oder deswegen find ich auch die Einstellung machher hier wirklich dreist oder fragwürdig die halt sagen, daß es sie nicht scherrt, daß es ne Vorbestellung ist und eben wie angesprochen sich quasi für 10€ n Beta-Key sichern wollen.


----------



## Thrawns (28. März 2008)

EA wird ja einen Vertrag mit Amazon haben. Wenn klar war (was ja an sich allein der Name schon her gibt "CE-Pre-Order") dass es nur für die Vorbesteller der CE ist, ist es ein Fehler von Amazon. Und ich denke, die werden das dann auch richten müssen. Oder konnte man die Pre-Order überall seperat, also ohne Vorbestellung der CE, kaufen? Dann ist natürlich ganz derbe was schief gegangen. Eventuell bekommen die CE-Besteller ja noch ein paar extra Boni jetzt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (28. März 2008)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, haben für Deutschland nur Amazon und GameStop dieses Exklusiv-Recht für die CE.

Ich hab es mir bei GameStop gekauft und mußte neben den 10€, die ja im Grunde bereits eine Anzahlung für die CE sind, nochmal eine weitere Anzahlung von 5€ für die CE machen.
Das ist wohl auch das Prozedere wie es vorgesehen war.

Jetzt hab ich aber schon in anderen Foren gelesen, daß auch bei GameStop Verkäufer waren, die wohl keine Ahnung hatten die das ganze abzulaufen hat, und Kunden gesagt haben, daß die erstmal nur 10€ zahlen brauchen und sich nachher dann auch die NE kaufen können.


----------



## Arajaxas (28. März 2008)

> Jetzt hab ich aber schon in anderen Foren gelesen, daß auch bei GameStop Verkäufer waren, die wohl keine Ahnung hatten die das ganze abzulaufen hat, und Kunden gesagt haben, daß die erstmal nur 10€ zahlen brauchen und sich nachher dann auch die NE kaufen können.


  Bei mir wurde im Gamestop sogar nur 5€ verlangt. Wobei es eigentlich egal ist , den vorbestellt ist die CE ja trozdem , ich bekomme halt später nur 5€ auf CE angerechnet.


----------



## GreenNooK (28. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Trotzdem oder deswegen find ich auch die Einstellung machher hier wirklich dreist oder fragwürdig die halt sagen, daß es sie nicht scherrt, daß es ne Vorbestellung ist und eben wie angesprochen sich quasi für 10€ n Beta-Key sichern wollen.




Öhm joa Ansichtssache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich war echt am überlegen ob ich mir die CE hole oder nicht....Dann bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen sie zu kaufen bin in der Zwischenzeit mal hier  auf der Amazon-Site dann mal da gewesen und auf einmal hatte ich nur die Pre-Order in den Einkaufswagen gelegt. Wusste bis dahin ja nicht das das geht. Somit hab ich jetzt die Pre-Order bestellt und 80&#8364; nur mal so nebenbei ist echt viel Geld. Also warum dann noch die CE hinterherbestellen? Spar ich mir lieber das Geld und hol mir hinterher lieber normale Version.


----------



## Aldaric87 (28. März 2008)

Habe mir 2 x Pre Order Box bestellt, für mich und meinen Bruder.

Wir sind zu nichts verpflichtet und haben bei Gameware.at bestellt. Wenn wir uns später das Spiel bestellen, kriegen wir die 9,99 € angerechnet.

Greetz Aldaric


----------



## LionTamer (28. März 2008)

GreenNooK schrieb:


> Wusste bis dahin ja nicht das das geht. Somit hab ich jetzt die Pre-Order bestellt und 80€ nur mal so nebenbei ist echt viel Geld. Also warum dann noch die CE hinterherbestellen? Spar ich mir lieber das Geld und hol mir hinterher lieber normale Version.



Ja, aber genau dieses Prozdere war ja eben nicht vorgesehen. Und GOa/Mystic haben jetzt schon mehrfach klargestellt, daß der Zugang der Open Beta etc. ausschließlich ein Bonus für die Käufer der CE ist.

Und das es für alle anderen Konsequenzen haben wird. Von daher wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob Du überhaupt was von der Pre-Oder Box hast ohne die CE


----------



## GreenNooK (28. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Ja, aber genau dieses Prozdere war ja eben nicht vorgesehen. Und GOa/Mystic haben jetzt schon mehrfach klargestellt, daß der Zugang der Open Beta etc. ausschließlich ein Bonus für die Käufer der CE ist.
> 
> Und das es für alle anderen Konsequenzen haben wird. Von daher wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob Du überhaupt was von der Pre-Oder Box hast ohne die CE



irgendwas werd ich für meine bezahlten 10€ schon bekommen nur die frage ist was. Ich habe ja auch schon früher geschrieben:



> jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.....hab mir nämlich nur die Pre-Order Version geholt.....mal schaun wie es weiter geht


----------



## skunkie (28. März 2008)

> Und das es für alle anderen Konsequenzen haben wird. Von daher wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob Du überhaupt was von der Pre-Oder Box hast ohne die CE



Das sind nur trockene englische Sprüche, niemand kann einen CE Käufer in der Beta unterscheiden, zumal es die CE noch garnicht gibt. Die wollten nur das große Geld machen, CE mit Beta bundeln, scheint aber nicht geklappt zu haben. Ich möchte nichts unterstellen, aber hier ist irgendwas faul.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aneko (29. März 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Habe mir 2 x Pre Order Box bestellt, für mich und meinen Bruder.
> 
> Wir sind zu nichts verpflichtet und haben bei Gameware.at bestellt. Wenn wir uns später das Spiel bestellen, kriegen wir die 9,99 € angerechnet.
> 
> Greetz Aldaric



Wenn ihr euch später die CE bestellt, werdet ihr die 10,- € angerechnet bekommen. Wenn ihr die normale Version bestellt dann nicht. Denn es handelt sich um das Preorder-Pack für die CE, die Preorder für das normale Game sind noch garnicht draussen.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

GreenNooK schrieb:


> Öhm joa Ansichtssache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Habe mir 2 x Pre Order Box bestellt, für mich und meinen Bruder.
> 
> Wir sind zu nichts verpflichtet und haben bei Gameware.at bestellt. Wenn wir uns später das Spiel bestellen, kriegen wir die 9,99 € angerechnet.
> 
> Greetz Aldaric


könntes aber jetzt auf probleme stoßen da wie gesagt die preorder halt als vorbestellung für die ce dienen sollte. es kommt ja später auch noch eine preorder für die normale version die du dir hättest holen können


----------



## nalcarya (29. März 2008)

Die Leute die die PO jetzt schon einzeln haben mögen vielleicht zu keinem Kauf verpflichtet sein, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass die bereits verkauften Codes für ungültig erklärt werden und die Leute von den Händlern ihr Geld zurück und/oder eine Gelegenheit bekommen das ganze nochmal mit verpflichtender CE Vorbestellung zu kaufen. 

Das wäre zumindest nur fair für all diejenigen die wirklich eine CE wollen und evtl keine bekommen weil ein paar Superschlaue die PO einzeln abstauben.


----------



## Klark (29. März 2008)

also habe ich das jetzt richtig rasugelesen das die Pre-Order nur in verbindungen mit der Colecters editon geht
oder reicht es auch wenn ich mir nur die Pre-Order hole weil ich möchte nicht 80€ für die paar boni ausgeben mich reizt nur die 3tage die man vor release anfangen kann und dafür brauch man doch nur die Pre-Oder
oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## AKPUNK (29. März 2008)

Klark schrieb:


> also habe ich das jetzt richtig rasugelesen das die Pre-Order nur in verbindungen mit der Colecters editon geht



Haste richtig rausgelesen


----------



## Barondil (29. März 2008)

> In den letzten Tagen gab es viel Rummel um die Vorbesteller Box (Pre-Order – kurz: PO), sowie um die Collectors Edition (CE).
> 
> Wir wollen ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle bringen und für Aufklärung sorgen.
> 
> ...




Quelle



Ich hoffe die meisten Fragen sind jetzt gelöst.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Ja genau der Meinung bin ich ja auch, bzw. sagt einem das auch der logische Menschenversand.
> Aber trotzdem scheint das kein Kriterium zu sein, daß etwas planmäßig läuft.
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll daran dreist sein? Wenn Amazon das so anbietet, kann ich das auch in Anspruch nehmen. Wie das ursprünglich "gedacht" ist, ist mir ziemlich egal. 10 Euro für nen Betazugang halte ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt für "günstig". Ist ja nicht so, dass man die Dinger umsonst bekommt.


----------



## LionTamer (29. März 2008)

> F: Kann ich mir auch eine Pre-Order kaufen ohne mir die Collectors Edition zu holen?
> 
> A: Dies sollte eigentlich nicht möglich sein. Jedoch gab es bei den Bestellungen, bei dem jeweiligen Händler, ein Fehler im System. Wer jetzt eine PO ohne CE gekauft hat, hat sozusagen 9.99€ in den Sand gesetzt.



Das ist aber kein offizielles FAQ, sondern von einem Member erstellt oder?

Ich hab so oder so PO+CE.
Aber in den Sand gesetzt würde ja mehr oder weniger bedeuten, zumindest würde ich es so interpretieren, daß gesichert wäre, daß für alle die nur die PO haben, diese nutzlos ist.

Ich glaube so eine Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen, denn theoretisch wäre zumindest der Beta-Zugang noch nutzbar, auf den es ja auch die meisten Käufer der PO abgesehen haben.

Und wenn, dann müßte man es ja quasi so handhaben, daß alle Käufer der CE irgendwie beweisen, daß sie auch die CE vorbestellt haben, und jene, die eben nur die PO haben, würden dann damit aussondiert.
Aber kA wie man sowas macht.



@Shark
Ich kann verstehen, daß sich manche gerne für 10&#8364; einen Beta-Key würden kaufen wollen, aber diese Option hat es eigentlich nie gegegen. Ich deswegen finde es schon irgendwie dreist einen offensichtlichen Fehler im System einfach auszunutzen, und dann auf banal Unschuldig tun und sagen "Ich kann doch nichts dafür, das System erlaubt es mir". Das find ich schon ziemlich dreist, naiv und infantil. Das ist für mich Profitgier.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Barondil schrieb:


> Quelle
> Ich hoffe die meisten Fragen sind jetzt gelöst.



Dann stellt sich mir die Frage, wer für den Schaden aufkommt? Denn eins ist klar: Entweder Geld zurück oder die versprochenen Möglichkeiten nutzen können. Aber mal ganz blöd gefragt: Wie wollen die denn feststellen, ob ich ne CE hab? Die CE wird sicher nicht zu Beginn der Open Beta verschickt.


----------



## LionTamer (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Denn eins ist klar: Entweder Geld zurück oder die versprochenen Möglichkeiten nutzen können.



Ich könnte ja jetzt auch mal einfach ganz plump sagen:
Du gedenkst ja auch nicht den "versprochen" Kauf (Vorbesteller-Box) der CE einzuhalten, wieso sollten sie Dir dann die "versprochen" Möglichkeiten bieten??

Ok, Du hast 10&#8364; gezahlt, daß ist richtig, aber man sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch mal berücksichtigen, daß man eigentlich sogar 80&#8364; für den Beta-Zugang zu zahlen hat, weil die PO im weitesten Sinne ja nur eine Anzahlung (meistens muß man 10&#8364; für ein vorbestelltes Spiel anzahlen) für die CE ist.
Ich weiß, daß die 80&#8364; auch noch weitere Vorteile beeinhalten, aber es wird immer so gehandt habt, als wäre die PO ein für 10&#8364; erwerbliches Eigenprodukt.
Und das ist es nicht.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt auch mal einfach ganz plump sagen:
> Du gedenkst ja auch nicht den "versprochen" Kauf (Vorbesteller-Box) der CE einzuhalten, wieso sollten sie Dir dann die "versprochen" Möglichkeiten bieten??
> 
> Ok, Du hast 10€ gezahlt, daß ist richtig, aber man sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch mal berücksichtigen, daß man eigentlich sogar 80€ für den Beta-Zugang zu zahlen hat, weil die PO im weitesten Sinne ja nur eine Anzahlung (meistens muß man 10€ für ein vorbestelltes Spiel anzahlen) für die CE ist.
> ...



dann muss es eben geld zurück geben. wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass die PO auch ohne CE nutzbar ist (auch wenns sicher nicht gewollt ist). Sehen wir es mal von der positiven Seite: Ich nehme an der Beta teil und gebe GOA Feedback zu ihrem Spiel und bezahle noch Geld dafür. 

PO mit CE zu kombinieren (wegen Betazugang) halte ich für dreistes Marketing. Wieviele Leute haben sich die CE bestellt, weil sie früher nen Betazugang haben möchten und nicht gemerkt haben, dass man die PO auch allein bestellen kann?

Sicherlich gilt: Freie Marktwirtschaft und so, aber 80 euro für etwas zu zahlen, von dessen Qualität ich mich im Prinzip nur anhand von Screenshots überzeugen kann find ich schon ziemlich hirnrissig. Warum bietet man die CE nicht einfach ganz normal an mit der normalen Version? Dann kann die PO (für Betazugang) von mir aus auch 20 Euro kosten (soviel hätte ich auch bezahlt).


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> dann muss es eben geld zurück geben. wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass die PO auch ohne CE nutzbar ist (auch wenns sicher nicht gewollt ist). Sehen wir es mal von der positiven Seite: Ich nehme an der Beta teil und gebe GOA Feedback zu ihrem Spiel und bezahle noch Geld dafür.
> 
> PO mit CE zu kombinieren (wegen Betazugang) halte ich für dreistes Marketing. Wieviele Leute haben sich die CE bestellt, weil sie früher nen Betazugang haben möchten und nicht gemerkt haben, dass man die PO auch allein bestellen kann?
> 
> Sicherlich gilt: Freie Marktwirtschaft und so, aber 80 euro für etwas zu zahlen, von dessen Qualität ich mich im Prinzip nur anhand von Screenshots überzeugen kann find ich schon ziemlich hirnrissig. Warum bietet man die CE nicht einfach ganz normal an mit der normalen Version? Dann kann die PO (für Betazugang) von mir aus auch 20 Euro kosten (soviel hätte ich auch bezahlt).


du hast später auch noch die möglichkeit eine preorder auf die normale version zu kaufen, nur im moment ist es halt für die ce.


----------



## LionTamer (29. März 2008)

Ich habe wirklich kein Problem damit, wenn jemand sagt, daß er gerne in die Beta würde um zB das Spiel anzutesten etc und dafür gerne auch bereit ist, sich diesen käuflich zu erwerben.
Das kann ich ohne weiteres verstehen.

Das Problem ist halt, diese Möglichkeit gibt es eben eigentlich nicht, aber sie ist durch einen Fehler nun aber doch quasi aufgetreten.
Das Ärgerliche an dieser Sache finde ich ist, daß diese PO ja eben mit der CE kombiniert ist, und diese, oder ich hab etwas falsch verstanden, nicht als Einzelprodukt erwerblich ist.
Jeder der also sich die PO als einen käuflichen Beta-Zugang besorgt hat, nimmt damit faktisch einem anderen Käufer die Möglichkeit die CE zu erwerben.
(Ich weiß, jetzt könnt man sagen, daß 55.000 Exemplare mehr als ausreichend sind etc, aber faktisch scheint ist es nunmal so zu sein)

Und deswegen finde ich es allgemein etwas unverschämt, wenn man dann darauf pocht, die Leistung in Anspruch nehmen zu wollen, obwohl jeder eigentlich mittlerweile wissen sollte, daß er eine Leistung erworben hat, die man eigentlich gar nicht hätte erwerben dürfen/können.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich kein Problem damit, wenn jemand sagt, daß er gerne in die Beta würde um zB das Spiel anzutesten etc und dafür gerne auch bereit ist, sich diesen käuflich zu erwerben.
> Das kann ich ohne weiteres verstehen.
> 
> Das Problem ist halt, diese Möglichkeit gibt es eben eigentlich nicht, aber sie ist durch einen Fehler nun aber doch quasi aufgetreten.
> ...



mich macht nur eine sache stutzig. Jeder redet davon, dass die PO nur mit der CE erhältlich sein soll ... jedoch hat Amazon die Sache immer noch "einzeln" im Angebot. Wenn ich GOA wäre, hätte ich das längst unterbunden oder? ich denke dass die CE auf 55.000 beschränkt ist und die PO eben "unbegrenzt" erhältlich ist.

Das an der Sache irgendwas faul ist, dürfte jedem einleuchten oder? Amazon muss das ja irgendwie prüfen, bevor sie was einstellt. Wenn GOA ihnen auf den Deckel gibt, wäre es längst geändert. Das scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Vindex (29. März 2008)

Ich habe mir auch die Ce Vorbestellerbox für9,99€ gekauft. Kann ich sie so wie eine reservierung aus eine ce sehen, auch wenn ich sie bei amazon einzeln gekauft habe? Sie können ja net mehr Ce vorbestellerboxen als ces verkaufen oder?


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> mich macht nur eine sache stutzig. Jeder redet davon, dass die PO nur mit der CE erhältlich sein soll ... jedoch hat Amazon die Sache immer noch "einzeln" im Angebot. Wenn ich GOA wäre, hätte ich das längst unterbunden oder? ich denke dass die CE auf 55.000 beschränkt ist und die PO eben "unbegrenzt" erhältlich ist.
> 
> Das an der Sache irgendwas faul ist, dürfte jedem einleuchten oder? Amazon muss das ja irgendwie prüfen, bevor sie was einstellt. Wenn GOA ihnen auf den Deckel gibt, wäre es längst geändert. Das scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein.


ok dann nocheinmal: in der preorder steht ausdrücklich drin: "herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ihr habt die die Collectors Edition von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning vorbestellt."    ich denke das das deutlich macht das die po zur ce gehört.


----------



## Arajaxas (29. März 2008)

> ich denke dass die CE auf 55.000 beschränkt ist und die PO eben "unbegrenzt" erhältlich ist.


  Die PO kann es garnicht unbegrenzt geben. Mal angenommen 56000 Leute kaufen die PO und haben somit alle die CE vorbestellt. Das Problem ist dann , das 1000 Leute welche die CE vll. gerne gehabt hätten sie nicht bekommen , da es ja nur 55000 CE´s geben wird.


----------



## Thalveas (29. März 2008)

soo ihr lieben..folgendes..

wer die po bei amazon bestellt hat wird feststellen..DIE HÜLLE IST LEER!!
naa?dämmerts?
richtig..
ihr braucht die ce damit euch das ding irgendetwas bringen wird.

steht ja auch drauf.. BEINHALTET nicht das spiel..

an alle die die sich NUR die po bestellt haben... glaubt nicht das ihr die spieldaten downloaden könnt.

die open beta ist nicht dafür gedacht sich das spiel mal anzuschauen, es ist keine DEMO-VERSION sondern für die leute die es nicht abwarten können.(deshalb auch der zusammenhang zur COLLECTORS EDITION)also für FANS 

so hab bestimmt noch was vergessen wenns mir einfällt reiche ich es nach


gruß an die com


----------



## Cerboz (29. März 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> wer die po bei amazon bestellt hat wird feststellen..DIE HÜLLE IST LEER!!
> naa?dämmerts?
> richtig..
> ihr braucht die ce damit euch das ding irgendetwas bringen wird.



Die ist immer *LEER* egal ob man sie bestellt oder im Laden kauft..


----------



## Thalveas (29. März 2008)

ich wieder..ich zitiere jetzt aus der PO..also aus dem leaflet was dabei war..


 herzlichen glückwunsch!! Ihr habt die collectors edition von Warhammer online: age of reckoning VORBESTELLT.Mit dieser VORbestellung erhaltet ihr zwei besondere gegenstände im spiel sowie einen platz in der offenen beta von WAR. das is das wichigste..


ALSO--OHNE CE  KEINE OPEN BETA KEIN PROBIEREN KEINE BESONDEREN GEGENSTÄNDE::

an alle die nur die po gekauft haben und nicht die ce..ihr habt grade 10euro UMSONST augegeben!!


----------



## Thalveas (29. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Die ist immer *LEER* egal ob man sie bestellt oder im Laden kauft..




ja richtig..mein ich auch..und die DVD passend kommt dann mit der CE..#

so wie bei anderen vorbestellungen /zb gta  dann irgendwann das spiel kommt..


----------



## Bluescreen07 (29. März 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> an alle die die sich NUR die po bestellt haben... glaubt nicht das ihr die spieldaten downloaden könnt.


Die Spieldaten muß man sogar runterladen


----------



## GreenNooK (29. März 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> ja richtig..mein ich auch..und die DVD passend kommt dann mit der CE..#
> 
> so wie bei anderen vorbestellungen /zb gta  dann irgendwann das spiel kommt..



1. Kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen das die Open Beta erst beginnt sobald die CE's verschickt werden.

2. ´Wenns doch so sein sollte könnte man sich die DVD auch von nem Kumpel leihen denn man hat ja den Key für die Open Beta


mFg


----------



## Thalveas (29. März 2008)

nun okay.
worauf ich hinauswollte habt ihr aber hoffentlich verstanden..

keine open beta für nicht-ce besitzer!!


----------



## GreenNooK (29. März 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> nun okay.
> worauf ich hinauswollte habt ihr aber hoffentlich verstanden..
> 
> keine open beta für nicht-ce besitzer!!




Wir werden es sehen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barlyn (29. März 2008)

Direkt so ist es nicht. Die Open Beta unterscheidet sich ja darin von der CLOSED Beta, dass jeder beitreten kann. Inj der CB ist es ja so dass die Keys verlost werden. Da es aber bestimmt auch nicht unbegrenzt viele Open-Beta-Keys geben wird, hat man als Bonus für die Vorbesteller einen GARANTIERTEN Zugang zur OB reingepackt. Dass es quasi so ist, dass die Vorbesteller auch 100 % sicher gehen können dass sie in der Beta sind. Und wie ich gehört habe, arbeiten amazon.de und die andere Onlineshops an einer Lösung, wie man die fälschlicherweise einzeln verkauften PO's zurückholen kann.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Barlyn schrieb:


> Direkt so ist es nicht. Die Open Beta unterscheidet sich ja darin von der CLOSED Beta, dass jeder beitreten kann. Inj der CB ist es ja so dass die Keys verlost werden. Da es aber bestimmt auch nicht unbegrenzt viele Open-Beta-Keys geben wird, hat man als Bonus für die Vorbesteller einen GARANTIERTEN Zugang zur OB reingepackt. Dass es quasi so ist, dass die Vorbesteller auch 100 % sicher gehen können dass sie in der Beta sind. Und wie ich gehört habe, arbeiten amazon.de und die andere Onlineshops an einer Lösung, wie man die fälschlicherweise einzeln verkauften PO's zurückholen kann.


in die "open beta" kommt eben nicht jeder rein. mythic hat schon vor einiger zeit gesagt das es keine open beta in dem sinne gibt. die plätze für diese beta besteht aus den leuten die jetzt schon in der beta sind, und den preorder leuten. open heißt es nur deswegen weil die nda wegfällt


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> nun okay.
> worauf ich hinauswollte habt ihr aber hoffentlich verstanden..
> 
> keine open beta für nicht-ce besitzer!!



dann würde mich mal interessieren, wie der schlaumeier mir erklären will, wie goa feststellt, ob ich nur PO oder auch CE hab?! Die Open-Beta startet 2 Monate vor Release. Die CE gibts zum Release ... ergo unterscheidet CE Käufer NICHTS von PO-Only Käufern.

Aber du hast ja eh die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (29. März 2008)

Natürlich wird man die Daten downloaden können. Wie soll es sonst gehen? Warten bis die CE da ist? Die kommt mit Sicherheit NICHT zwei Monate vor Release auf dem Markt. Aber da startet die Open Beta. Aber wie Scark schon sagte: du Schlaumeier!


----------



## Thalveas (29. März 2008)

wie auch immer das von statten gehen wird,.,

die po ist nicht für leute gedacht die sich das spiel letztendlich nicht kaufen wollen sondern für vorbesteller der ce. mystik wird das regeln und fertig.
ja ich bin ein schlaumeier..weil ich lesen kann was in der po anleitung steht und auf der OHP


----------



## Thalveas (29. März 2008)

ich korrigiere--

mystik...->> Mythic


----------



## LionTamer (29. März 2008)

So langsam finde ich es echt kindisch, daß sich hier die User, die sich, zugegebenermaßen begünstigt durch einen Fehler des Systems, trotzdem aber wohl doch absichtlich, nur die PO bestellt haben um in die Beta zu kommen, aufführen als wären sie auch noch die möglichen Geschädtigten bei der Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr habt Euch zwar durch den Kauf der PO ein Nutzungsrecht erworben, aber die Rechtslage sieht auch vor, daß dieses Nutzungsrecht auch wieder entzogen werden kann.


----------



## Thalveas (29. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> So langsam finde ich es echt kindisch, daß sich hier die User, die sich, zugegebenermaßen begünstigt durch einen Fehler des Systems, trotzdem aber wohl doch absichtlich, nur die PO bestellt haben um in die Beta zu kommen, aufführen als wären sie auch noch die möglichen Geschädtigten bei der Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie das "ursprünglich gedacht war" interessiert mich nicht. Ich hab mir die PO einzeln geholt. Wenn ich sie nicht nutzen kann, krieg ich halt mein Geld zurück. DAS ist auch geltende Rechtslage. Ich poche nicht darauf die Open Beta für 10 Euro antesten zu können, sondern eben mein Geld zurück zu bekommen, falls es ein Fehler ist.

Auf meine Frage: "Wie wollt ihr nachweisen, wer ne CE hat?" ist aber immer noch niemand eingegangen. 

Die CE wird nämlich erst zum Release verschickt. Bis dahin sind PO/CE Besteller von PO Bestellern nicht zu unterscheiden. Oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass GOA/Mythic jeden einzelnen anschreibt, der die PO hat und um Nachweis bittet, dass man auch die CE vorbestellt hat?

Die Kosten, die dadurch entstehen, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.

Die Aussage: Man kann nur als Vorbesteller einer CE bei der Open Beta mitspielen ist somit falsch.


----------



## LionTamer (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Auf meine Frage: "Wie wollt ihr nachweisen, wer ne CE hat?" ist aber immer noch niemand eingegangen.
> 
> Die CE wird nämlich erst zum Release verschickt. Bis dahin sind PO/CE Besteller von PO Bestellern nicht zu unterscheiden. Oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass GOA/Mythic jeden einzelnen anschreibt, der die PO hat und um Nachweis bittet, dass man auch die CE vorbestellt hat?
> 
> ...



Da Marc Jacobs gesagt hat, daß man überprüfen wird, wie es passieren könnte, das die Keys unrechtmäßig erworben wurden, würde ich einfach mal ganz dumm davon ausgehen, daß es dann auch durchaus Möglichkeiten gibt, festzustellen welche Keys das letztlich sind.
Und wenn man einfach die ganzen Händler beauftragt sämtlich PO-Bestellungen zu durchforsten, wer eben nur die PO bestellt hat, und diese Keys dann deaktiviert, oder was auch immer.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Da Marc Jacobs gesagt hat, daß man sich überlegen wird, was mit denen bepassiert, die die Keys unrechtmäßig erworben haben, würde ich einfach mal ganz dumm davon ausgehen, daß es durchaus Möglichkeiten gitb, dies Festzustellen.
> Und wenn man einfach die ganzen Händler beauftragt sämtlich PO-Bestellungen zu durchforsten, wer eben nur die PO bestellt hat, und diese Keys dann deaktiviert, oder was auch immer.



Der logistische Aufwand (mit den verbundenen Kosten) ist dir aber durchaus bewusst oder?

Bei den einzelnen Gamestop-Filialen wird das überschaubar sein, aber bei Amazon.de? 

Und ich bezweifele doch SEHR stark, dass Amazon meiner PO einen Key zuordnen kann (der steht in der verschweißten Packung innen). Mal unterstellt Amazon verschweißt die Packungen ... die werden nen Teufel tun und jeden Key kopieren/aufschreiben/scannen oder was auch immer. 

Das einzige, was für mich denkbar ist, dass die CE nen speziellen KEY hat und wenn man den nicht im Account eingibt eben nicht die 2 Bonusitems hat. Wobei sie dann die CE Käufer prellen, weil sie das erst überprüfen können bei Release. Besitzer der PO können ja schon vorher spielen. In dieser Zeit könnten "ehrliche" Käufer der CE ja die Items auch nicht nutzen.


----------



## LionTamer (29. März 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht wie es bei Amazon aussieht, aber ich hab auf meinem Kassenzettel von GameStop ja auch ne codierte Nummer der CE.
Vllt regeln sie es einfach so, daß die ne 2. Sicherheitsabfrage einrichten, wo man eben so einen Code mitangeben muß....

Aber ich gehe auch davon aus, daß die Käufer der PO mit in die Beta kommen


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Der logistische Aufwand (mit den verbundenen Kosten) ist dir aber durchaus bewusst oder?
> 
> Bei den einzelnen Gamestop-Filialen wird das überschaubar sein, aber bei Amazon.de?
> 
> ...


stimmt ist ein riesiger logistischer aufwand bei den po bestellern zu gucken ob sie nicht auch noch die ce bestellt haben. mal ehrlich,das ist ne sache von ein paar stunden . für sowas muss amazon sich schließlich absichern um am ende nicht als dummer da zu stehen.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wie es bei Amazon aussieht, aber ich hab auf meinem Kassenzettel von GameStop ja auch ne codierte Nummer der CE.
> Vllt regeln sie es einfach so, daß die ne 2. Sicherheitsabfrage einrichten, wo man eben so einen Code mitangeben muß....
> 
> Aber ich gehe auch davon aus, daß die Käufer der PO mit in die Beta kommen



ich hab von amazon auf jeden fall keinen zusatzcode bekommen. ich denke der code dient lediglich dazu, dass du bei gamestop auch wirklich deine CE bekommst. Die volle Adresse muss man ja nicht angeben oder? Sonst könnte nämlich einfach jemand hingehen und sagen: Ich hab ne CE auf Max Mustermann vorbestellt, die würd ich jetzt gern abholen.


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Moin,

ich habe eine PO und CE bei Amazon bestellt, normalerweise sollte die PO heute ankommen aber stattdessen kam eine Mail das sich die Auslieferung der PO verzögert.

Da tut sich also irgendwas.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Vampy


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> ich hab von amazon auf jeden fall keinen zusatzcode bekommen. ich denke der code dient lediglich dazu, dass du bei gamestop auch wirklich deine CE bekommst. Die volle Adresse muss man ja nicht angeben oder? Sonst könnte nämlich einfach jemand hingehen und sagen: Ich hab ne CE auf Max Mustermann vorbestellt, die würd ich jetzt gern abholen.


du musst ja den kassenbeleg vorlegen bei der abholung


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe eine PO und CE bei Amazon bestellt, normalerweise sollte die PO heute ankommen aber stattdessen kam eine Mail das sich die Auslieferung der PO verzögert.
> 
> ...



Meine wurde heute geliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Meine wurde heute geliefert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmmm, na schauen wir mal. 

Auf alle Fälle werden die da gerade den Schuldigen suchen, der dafür verantwortlich ist, das die PO auch ohne CE verkauft wurden. Und wenn GOA/Mysthic/EA das nicht ist, sondern Amazon und der GameStop dann wird GOA/Mysthic/EA das sicher völlig wurscht sein welcher Aufwand und welche Kosten dabei raus kommen das die POs ohne CE nicht gültig sind.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Hmmm, na schauen wir mal.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle werden die da gerade den Schuldigen suchen, der dafür verantwortlich ist, das die PO auch ohne CE verkauft wurden. Und wenn GOA/Mystic/EA das nicht ist, sondern Amazon und der GameStop dann wird GOA/Mystic/EA das sicher völlig wurscht sein welcher Aufwand und welche Kosten dabei raus kommen das die POs ohne CE nicht gültig sind.



Die Frage ist ja, wer letztendlich den Fehler gemacht hat. Wenn Gamestop genauso handelt und nach wie vor das Angebot bei Amazon eingestellt ist und man die PO immer noch einzeln kaufen kann, ist da doch was faul oder meinste nich? 

Ich glaub immer noch an Marketingstrategie. Schliesslich sind 10 Euro eines zahlenden Kunden immer noch besser als keine 10 Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht haben sie befürchtet, dass die Leute sich beschweren, wenn der Betazugang 10 Euro kostet. So geben sie dem Kind nen anderen Namen und die Leute denken sie haben ein Schnäppchen gemacht (die, die nur PO bestellt haben).


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Hmmm, na schauen wir mal.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle werden die da gerade den Schuldigen suchen, der dafür verantwortlich ist, das die PO auch ohne CE verkauft wurden. Und wenn GOA/Mysthic/EA das nicht ist, sondern Amazon und der GameStop dann wird GOA/Mysthic/EA das sicher völlig wurscht sein welcher Aufwand und welche Kosten dabei raus kommen das die POs ohne CE nicht gültig sind.


*zwischenfunk* gamestop gehört nicht zud en schuldigen. ich konnte meine preorder dort nur in verbindung mit der ce vorbstellen


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> *zwischenfunk* gamestop gehört nicht zud en schuldigen. ich konnte meine preorder dort nur in verbindung mit der ce vorbstellen



wie "verbindlich" ist denn diese Vorbestellung? Soweit ich weiss muss man 10 Euro für die PO bezahlen und 5 € Anzahlung zusätzlich. Nehmen die deine gesamten Daten auf oder nur deinen Vor- und Nachnamen oder reicht sogar nur der Kassenzettel? Wenn man nur mit dem Kassenzettel ankommt, sage ich einfach mal provokant, dass Gamestop einkalkuliert, dass einige ihre CE nicht abholen. Die 5 Euro pro Vorbesteller haben sie schonmal mehr an Gewinn.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> wie "verbindlich" ist denn diese Vorbestellung? Soweit ich weiss muss man 10 Euro für die PO bezahlen und 5 € Anzahlung zusätzlich. Nehmen die deine gesamten Daten auf oder nur deinen Vor- und Nachnamen oder reicht sogar nur der Kassenzettel? Wenn man nur mit dem Kassenzettel ankommt, sage ich einfach mal provokant, dass Gamestop einkalkuliert, dass einige ihre CE nicht abholen. Die 5 Euro pro Vorbesteller haben sie schonmal mehr an Gewinn.


meine telefonnumemr wurde auch in den computer aufgenommen(optional auch e-mail adresse) wenn die ce dann erhältlich ist werde ich angerufen und gebeten sie mit meinem kassenzettel dabei die ce abzuholen. du siehst das gamestop das schon gut durchdacht hat(zumal ich zur verifizierung meiner person bestimmt irgend ein dokument haben muss, z.b ausweis)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. März 2008)

Sacht mal, ihr musstet beim Gamestop einmal 5 € für die Vorbestellung der CE zahlen und 10 € für die Pre-Order Box zusätzlich? *kopfkratz* Also ich musste für meinen Teil bei Gamestop nur 5 € für die Vorbestellung zahlen und hab die PO-Box dann ohne weiteren Zuschlag bekommen. Nunja, der Verkäufer war auch ein wenig verpeilt, vielt lag das daran.


----------



## Arajaxas (29. März 2008)

> Sacht mal, ihr musstet beim Gamestop einmal 5 € für die Vorbestellung der CE zahlen und 10 € für die Pre-Order Box zusätzlich? *kopfkratz* Also ich musste für meinen Teil bei Gamestop nur 5 € für die Vorbestellung zahlen und hab die PO-Box dann ohne weiteren Zuschlag bekommen. Nunja, der Verkäufer war auch ein wenig verpeilt, vielt lag das daran.


  ich musste auch nur 5€ Zahlen , aber das ist eigentlich egal , bekommst dafür halt später nur 5 € von der CE abgezogen und nicht wie bei den anderen 10 bzw. 15€.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> meine telefonnumemr wurde auch in den computer aufgenommen(optional auch e-mail adresse) wenn die ce dann erhältlich ist werde ich angerufen und gebeten sie mit meinem kassenzettel dabei die ce abzuholen. du siehst das gamestop das schon gut durchdacht hat(zumal ich zur verifizierung meiner person bestimmt irgend ein dokument haben muss, z.b ausweis)



Also auch deine gesamte Adresse? wenn nicht, dann ist die "verbindliche" Reservierung nämlich fürn Arsch.

Niemand kann einen dann zwingen die CE kaufen zu gehn.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Also auch deine gesamte Adresse? wenn nicht, dann ist die "verbindliche" Reservierung nämlich fürn Arsch.
> 
> Niemand kann einen dann zwingen die CE kaufen zu gehn.


das nicht aber ich denke genau deswegen haben sie halt noch 5 € für die ce extra anzahlung genommen. keine lsut 5€ umsonst bezahlt zu haben^^ zumal name und telefonnummer doch schon eine gute grundlage sind um die kontaktperson ausfindig zu machen.


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Also auch deine gesamte Adresse? wenn nicht, dann ist die "verbindliche" Reservierung nämlich fürn Arsch.
> 
> Niemand kann einen dann zwingen die CE kaufen zu gehn.




Lieg ich falsch oder kann man Computerspiele nicht einfach wieder umtauschen?  ... also kann dich eh keiner zwingen die Collector´s Edition später zukaufen..


----------



## slayer3012 (29. März 2008)

Ma neues Thema....
Also ich hab meine pre-order schon erhalten und die ce sollte ja iwann dann so um september rum kommen...
aber meine frage ist jetzt...ob man mit dem code zur offenen beta schonw as anfangen kann da ich nirgends
ein feld gesehen habe wo ich diesen key eingeben könnte...liege ich da richtig dass das mit dem betakey erst 2 monate vor dem release angehen soll oder wie? vlt habt ihr ja noch nen paar andere infos dazu wäre echt nett wennn ihr mir dazu was sagen könntet
mfg slayer3012


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. März 2008)

burner2016 schrieb:


> Lieg ich falsch oder kann man Computerspiele nicht einfach wieder umtauschen?  ... also kann dich eh keiner zwingen die Collector´s Edition später zukaufen..



Einerseits liegst du richtig anderseits liegst du falsch. Onlinespiele können nicht umgetauscht werden, da sie einen "Aktivierungskey" beinhalten. Oder hab ich jetzt die Frage missverstanden?


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Einerseits liegst du richtig anderseits liegst du falsch. Onlinespiele können nicht umgetauscht werden, da sie einen "Aktivierungskey" beinhalten. Oder hab ich jetzt die Frage missverstanden?



Wenn sie ungeöffnet versiegelt sind?


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

burner2016 schrieb:


> Wenn sie ungeöffnet versiegelt sind?


_
Als Umtausch bezeichnet man (im Gegensatz zur Reklamation) die auf freiwilliger Basis erfolgende Rückabwicklung des Kaufs eines nicht mängelbehafteten Gegenstands. Ein Umtausch ist freiwillig und obliegt ganz der Entscheidung des Verkäufers bzw. Unternehmers._

das sagt Wikipedia zum Thema "Umtausch". In der Regel hast Du auch nur 14 Tage dafür Zeit.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

prinzipiell hat man kein umtauschrecht, wenn man irgendwas zurückgeben will. ausnahme stellen nur spiele dar, die man bestellt. Rückgabe dürfte aber bei versiegelter Verpackung trotzdem kein großes Problem darstellen. Rechtsanspruch hat man allerdings keinen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> prinzipiell hat man kein umtauschrecht, wenn man irgendwas zurückgeben will. ausnahme stellen nur spiele dar, die man bestellt. Rückgabe dürfte aber bei versiegelter Verpackung trotzdem kein großes Problem darstellen. Rechtsanspruch hat man allerdings keinen.



Außer man ist noch keine 18, und man hat das Spiel ohne dem Einverständnis der Eltern gekauft; dann könnte man theoretisch mit seinen Eltern zum Laden latschen und das Geld zurück verlangen, auch wenn man das Spiel geöffnet und den Key schon benutzt hat, da man nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig ist hähähä  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Außer man ist noch keine 18, und man hat das Spiel ohne dem Einverständnis der Eltern gekauft; dann könnte man theoretisch mit seinen Eltern zum Laden latschen und das Geld zurück verlangen, auch wenn man das Spiel geöffnet und den Key schon benutzt hat, da man nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig ist hähähä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaube ich nicht -  mit 10 Euro fällt das bestimmt unter den sogenannten "Taschengeldparagrafen" und damit darf der Händler das verkaufen, es sein denn eine FSK Einstufung spricht dagegen.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Außer man ist noch keine 18, und man hat das Spiel ohne dem Einverständnis der Eltern gekauft; dann könnte man theoretisch mit seinen Eltern zum Laden latschen und das Geld zurück verlangen, auch wenn man das Spiel geöffnet und den Key schon benutzt hat, da man nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig ist hähähä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wobei das kein "umtauschrecht" im eigentlichen Sinne ist, sondern alle rechtsgeschäfte von beschränkt geschäftsfähigen (7-17 glaub ich) sind schwebend unwirksam. wenn die eltern nicht zustimmen, muss das ganze wieder rückabgewickelt werden.



Vampiry schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht -  mit 10 Euro fällt das bestimmt unter den sogenannten "Taschengeldparagrafen" und damit darf der Händler das verkaufen, es sein denn eine FSK Einstufung spricht dagegen.



ich denke er meinte die CE als gesamtes Spiel. Die schlägt ja mit 80 Euro zu Buche. Wenn der Junge allerdings Geld bekommt für Süßigkeiten und Zeitungen (als Beispiel, und NUR für diese 2 Sachen), dann darf er von diesem Geld auch keine PO für 10 Euro kaufen. Praktisch gesehen kann man als Minderjähriger immer Sachen umtauschen, wenn Eltern und Kind mitspielen (wobei man ggf. einen Schadensersatz leisten muss, weil z.b. das Spiel schon geöffnet ist oder sogar beschädigt). Dieser Schadensersatz kann bis zur Höhe des Kaufpreises gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Außer man ist noch keine 18, und man hat das Spiel ohne dem Einverständnis der Eltern gekauft; dann könnte man theoretisch mit seinen Eltern zum Laden latschen und das Geld zurück verlangen, auch wenn man das Spiel geöffnet und den Key schon benutzt hat, da man nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig ist hähähä
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Hab gerade eine Mail von Amazon bekomme:

 Lieber Amazon.de Kunde,  

Sie mögen Online-Rollenspiele? Dann interessiert es Sie bestimmt, dass "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning" ab sofort in der *limitierten Collector's Edition * bei Amazon vorbestellt werden kann. Das Spiel der "Dark Age of Camelot"-Macher Mythic erscheint voraussichtlich im September 2008. Zusätzlich ist eine ebenfalls* limitierte Pre-Order Box* erhältlich. Mit den darin enthaltenen Keys können Sie an der Beta zu "Warhammer Online" teilnehmen und erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Inhalten im fertigen Spiel. Wenn Sie Collector's Edition und Vorbesteller-Box zusammen bestellen, erhalten Sie die Vorbesteller-Box gratis - Sie bezahlen lediglich die Versandkosten.   

Hmmm, nunja - die PO ist wohl immer noch solo zubestellen. Aber limitiert ... das verstehe wer will.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Mail von Amazon bekomme:
> 
> Lieber Amazon.de Kunde,
> 
> ...



Marketingstrategie


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. März 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Mail von Amazon bekomme:
> 
> Lieber Amazon.de Kunde,
> 
> ...




Die Händler sind einfach alle zu dämlich oder haben ein zu bürokratisches System, so dass der Zuständige erst in nem Jahr mitbekommt, dass er da gerade was falsch macht. Naja mir Wurscht, hauptsache ich bekomme meine vorbestellte CE, wenn se rauskommt. (ja ich bin total egoisitisch!)


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Die Händler sind einfach alle zu dämlich oder haben ein zu bürokratisches System, so dass der Zuständige erst in nem Jahr mitbekommt, dass er da gerade was falsch macht. Naja mir Wurscht, hauptsache ich bekomme meine vorbestellte CE, wenn se rauskommt. (ja ich bin total egoisitisch!)



Wenns darum geht 5-6 stellige Schadensersatzforderungen abzuwehren, läuft auch das bürokratische System schnell glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da es immer noch im Angebot ist, wirds wohl so sein, dass das ganze so gewollt ist. ich sehe nämlich keinen Grund, warum man das jetzt nicht mehr stoppen könnte. Falls Amazon mit ihrem System Probleme haben die PO einzeln "zu sperren", müssen sie das Angebot eben rausnehmen. Jede Minute die vergeht, bestätigt nur mehr meine Meinung


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Naja mir Wurscht, hauptsache ich bekomme meine vorbestellte CE, wenn se rauskommt. (ja ich bin total egoisitisch!)



Das sehe ich genauso.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Wenns darum geht 5-6 stellige Schadensersatzforderungen abzuwehren, läuft auch das bürokratische System schnell glaub mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder der Vertrag zwischen GOA und Amazon war lückenhaft. Spekulationen über Spekulationen...mmh Speck.


----------



## Fire! (29. März 2008)

> Dieses PreOrder Pack ist nur im Fachhandel erhältlich. Der komplette Kaufpreis des PreOrder Packs (Fr. 18.90) wird beim Kauf der Vollversion (nur CoIIectors Edition) von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collectors Edition komplett rückvergütet bzw. aIs Rabatt angerechnet. Der Kauf der PreOrder Version verpflichtet NICHT zum Kauf der Collectors Edition!



Quelle: http://www.alcom.ch/games.php?waszeig=d&am...5&system=PC


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Oder der Vertrag zwischen GOA und Amazon war lückenhaft. Spekulationen über Spekulationen...mmh Speck.



Den Vertrag werden Volljuristen aufgesetzt haben. Ich denke nicht, dass dort Lücken in dieser Form existieren. 

Falls das ganze nicht geplant sein sollte, wundere ich mich über die Naivität der Firmen oder die Dummheit?! naja wir werden eh nie die ganze Wahrheit erfahren. Wenn das Angebot noch in 2-3 Wochen bei Amazon drin ist, sehe ich meine Meinung aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit als bestätigt an.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Fire! schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.alcom.ch/games.php?waszeig=d&am...5&system=PC



Das ist doch mal ne News, die mir gefällt. Ist Alcom ein offizieller Vertriebspartner in Österreich?


----------



## Fire! (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ne News, die mir gefällt. Ist Alcom ein offizieller Vertriebspartner in Österreich?



In der Schweiz, soweit ich weiß!

Habe ich auf http://www.war-europe.com/#/event/?lang=de ganz unten auf der Seite gesehen (da stehen die offiziellen Vertriebspartner).


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ne News, die mir gefällt. Ist Alcom ein offizieller Vertriebspartner in Österreich?




Und da steht:

Dieses PreOrder Pack ist nur im FachhandeI erhäItIich. Der kompIette Kaufpreis des PreOrder Packs (Fr. 18.90) wird beim Kauf der VoIIversion (nur CoIIectors Edition) von Warhammer OnIine: Age of Reckoning - CoIIectors Edition kompIett rückvergütet bzw. aIs Rabatt angerechnet. *Der Kauf der PreOrder Version verpfIichtet NICHT zum Kauf der CoIIectors Edition! * 

Achtung: *PreOrder kann NICHT für die normaIe Version * verwendet werden, sondern ausschIiessIiche für die CoIIectors Edition!  ^

Man muss die CE nicht kaufen, aber die PO geht nur für die CE ....


So und dann spekuliert mal weiter ^^


----------



## Fire! (29. März 2008)

Ja....aber für die Leute, die nur auf die Open-Beta aus sind und sich fürchten, dass man, wie man es oft in diesem Forum liest, nicht an der Beta teilnehmen darf, wenn man nicht gleichzeitig die CE bestellt hat, sollte es eine Erleichterung sein!

sorry für den Schachtelsatz ;-)


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

das altcom vertriebspartner ist, heißt noch lange nicht das sie es so durchführen wie es geplant war. mythic liefert nur die ware an die läden . was danach mit dem artikel passiert ist weitesgehend dem läden überlassen. deswegen gibt es auch bezeichnungen wie "unverbindliche preisempfehlungd es herstellers" <-- das muss aber nicht heißen das der laden da nicht noch 10€ drauf packt


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das altcom vertriebspartner ist, heißt noch lange nicht das sie es so durchführen wie es geplant war. mythic liefert nur die ware an die läden . was danach mit dem artikel passiert ist weitesgehend dem läden überlassen. deswegen gibt es auch bezeichnungen wie "unverbindliche preisempfehlungd es herstellers" <-- das muss aber nicht heißen das der laden da nicht noch 10€ drauf packt



glaubst du ernsthaft mythic würde händlern wie amazon einfach so die sachen liefern ohne in jedem detail geklärt zu haben, wie die vermarktung läuft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

entweder ist die einstellung naiv oder du suchst hier verkrampft begründungen für deine meinung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> glaubst du ernsthaft mythic würde händlern wie amazon einfach so die sachen liefern ohne in jedem detail geklärt zu haben, wie die vermarktung läuft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube das mythic den vertreibern einen vertrag vorgelegt hat der unterschireben wurde, aber nicht von jedem richtig durchgelesen.
zu dem verkrampft begründungen zu finden: du bist der jenige der jedes sandkorn umdreht nur um seine these als richtig hinzustellen, du gehst dabei sogar soweit andere meinungen komplett zu ignorieren. du diskutierst hier nicht sondern versuchst anderen leuten einfach deine meinung aufzudrängen, was auch der grund ist das du einen eigenen thread zu erstellen. desweiteren nutzt du die allgemeine verwirrung um dieses angebot aus in dem du wissentlich nur die po holst obwohl du weist das es eigentlich zur ce gehört.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich glaube das mythic den vertreibern einen vertrag vorgelegt hat der unterschireben wurde, aber nicht von jedem richtig durchgelesen.
> zu dem verkrampft begründungen zu finden: du bist der jenige der jedes sandkorn umdreht nur um seine these als richtig hinzustellen, du gehst dabei sogar soweit andere meinungen komplett zu ignorieren. du diskutierst hier nicht sondern versuchst anderen leuten einfach deine meinung aufzudrängen, was auch der grund ist das du einen eigenen thread zu erstellen. desweiteren nutzt du die allgemeine verwirrung um dieses angebot aus in dem du wissentlich nur die po holst obwohl du weist das es eigentlich zur ce gehört.



Ich zähle mal die "Sandkörner" auf:
- die PO ist einzeln erhätlich (sowohl bei Amazon, als auch bei dem schweizer Vertreiber)
- auf der PO steht eindeutig (Betazugang, Vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg - was du ja verneinst)
- Die Händler hätten schon LÄNGST reagiert, wenn das ein Fehler wäre 

Das einzige, was du vorzuweisen hast, ist das offizielle Statement, dass es "Probleme mit dem Vertrieb" gab und das es so nicht laufen sollte. Komischerweise sprechen die Fakten (aka Sandkörner) eine ganz andere Sprache. Das hat nichts mit "Meinung aufzwängen" zu tun, ich kanns nur nicht haben, wenn man sich an Worten hochzieht, wobei alles gegen diese Worte (das offiz. Statement von GOA/Mythic/EA) spricht.

Ich bin gerne bereit zu "diskutieren", was mir auch mit vielen anderen gelingt. Nur sollte man schon sinnvolle Argumente vorbringen ("Die Händler haben das halt nich so durchgelesen, was sie dürfen" ist kein Argument, sondern einfach mal behauptet, wobei es total weltfremd ist)


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das "Scark" der einzige ist der so denkt.. viele wollen nur die Beta spielen.. um das Spiel zu testen (ich incl.) 
Und wenn es eine Lücke gibt um die Beta zu spielen ohne die CE zu kaufen , würde das glaub ich fast jeder machen der nicht die CE haben möchte. 

Und Scark hat einfach Recht.. warum hat Amazon sonst das Angebot (die Preorder alleine) solange drin wenn es nicht gewollt ist.. das macht keinen Sinn.


Die Aussage von Mytic:

[Mythic will take the proper course of actions to prevent those who received code cards without purchasing the Collector's Edition from obtaining the benefits of the codes upon release?
Any customer who purchased a CE will get everything that they are entitled to. As to the players who got the code cards improperly, we're looking into how that happened.] ------>We did not expect that to happen and we are not happy about that.

... macht auch keinen Sinn , weil wieso ist das Angebot bei Amazon dann noch drin?


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

burner2016 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das "Scark" der einzige ist der so denkt.. viele wollen nur die Beta spielen.. um das Spiel zu testen (ich incl.)
> Und wenn es eine Lücke gibt um die Beta zu spielen ohne die CE zu kaufen , würde das glaub ich fast jeder machen der nicht die CE haben möchte.
> 
> Und Scark hat einfach Recht.. warum hat Amazon sonst das Angebot (die Preorder alleine) solange drin wenn es nicht gewollt ist.. das macht keinen Sinn.
> ...



Um den Leuten, die CE + PO bestellt haben den Glauben an das Gute in die Menschheit zu lassen. 

Wenn ich die CE bestellt hätte, würde ich mir auch bissel verarscht vorkommen, wenn ich feststelle, dass die PO für jedermann zu haben ist. Um sich die Kunden trotzdem weiterhin bei der Stange zu halten, wird halt so ein Statement abgegeben.

Auch wenn ich mir letztlich nicht zu 100% sicher sein kann, dass es so ist, sprechen meine Argumente doch sehr für mich. 

Naja egal. Ich geh jetzt grillen. Schönes Wochenende noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

ich stelle also nur behauptungen auf, verstehe. aber du lieferst fakten ja? es ist also ein fakt das mythic lügt? es ist ein fakt das amazon es anders macht als ander läden. es ist ein fakt das mythic sich negativ bezüglich solches verhalten äußert was amazon an den tag legt. so und nun sag mir wo deine fakten liegen das du mit sicherheit sagen kannst das das alles geplant ist. nur das dieses angebot existiert ist kein fakt. denk nur mal an all diese "gratis anmelden seite" bei denen man dann doch na 1 woche ne rechnung kriegt weil versteckt irgendwo was stand. diese seiten existieren noch obwohl schomn  seit einem jahr gerichtsverfahren dagegen laufen. dagegen ist die laufzeit dieses angebot einw itz und wer weis wie lange es noch da ist


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich stelle also nur behauptungen auf, verstehe. aber du lieferst fakten ja? es ist also ein fakt das mythic lügt? es ist ein fakt das amazon es anders macht als ander läden. es ist ein fakt das mythic sich negativ bezüglich solches verhalten äußert was amazon an den tag legt. so und nun sag mir wo deine fakten liegen das du mit sicherheit sagen kannst das das alles geplant ist. nur das dieses angebot existiert ist kein fakt. denk nur mal an all diese "gratis anmelden seite" bei denen man dann doch na 1 woche ne rechnung kriegt weil versteckt irgendwo was stand. diese seiten existieren noch obwohl schomn  seit einem jahr gerichtsverfahren dagegen laufen. dagegen ist die laufzeit dieses angebot einw itz und wer weis wie lange es noch da ist



Punkt 1: Vom Grundprinzip machen es alle 3 erwähnten Händler gleich: Bei Amazon kann man die PO einzeln bestellen, bei Gamestop muss man eine Anzahlung leisten (die nicht verpflichtet die CE zu kaufen) und bei dem schweizer Händler steht ausdrücklich, dass man die CE nicht kaufen muss

Punkt 2: Amazon mit einer Briefkastenfirma (nur solche Firmen erstellen solche "gratis anmelden" seiten) zu vergleichen ist der absolute Hohn. Schonmal daran gedacht, dass Amazon gar kein Interesse an einem Rechtsstreit hätte? Schlagwort: Imageschaden. Denn wenn das so ist, wie du sagst (die PO + CE gehören zusammen), dann handelt Amazon ja OFFENSICHTLICH falsch und tut es auch weiterhin. Das kommt einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich. ---> Gegenargumente?

Mein schlagender Fakt ist: Amazon hat das Angebot nach wie vor, der schweizer Vertrieb betont es sogar und bei Gamestop wird man auch nicht verpflichtet die CE zu kaufen. Rechtlich wäre es wohl nur so möglich, dass man die PO und die CE als EIN ARTIKEL kauft. Dann bekommt man die PO und wenn man diese nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschickt, müsste man auch die CE nehmen (wobei man dann eh im voraus bezahlen müsste) Und im voraus so viel bezahlen wird mit Sicherheit keiner (das haben sich mythic auch gedacht). deswegen ist es so, wie es ist.

---> Gegenargumente?

ps: ich habe nicht behauptet das mythic lügt. mythic sagt ja auch nicht wer was falsch gemacht hat, sondern spricht von problemen und dass sie sich das so nicht vorgestellt haben. im grunde hat die aussage von mythic null inhalt. es ist in keinem Satz die Rede von Amazon. 

pps: Das Wort "sicher" bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass es AUF JEDEN FALL so ist, sondern dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch liegt. Wenn du nen Spielstand sicherst, kann es auch sein, dass deine Festplatte kaputt geht und der Spielstand weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Eije gleiche Diskusion im anderen Thread^^

Die Aussage mit der Verpflichtung kann man auch anders verstehen.

Du gehst zum Händler und bestellst beides wie es eigentlich gedacht ist (siehe Zettel in der Box)
So nun liefern sie dir die Box, du bezahlst, Kauf abgeschlossen.

Nun vergehen ein paar Monate und du möchtest nun doch lieber auf die CE verzichten----->stornierung.
Du hast generell das Recht eine Bestellung zu stornieren.

Das man sich damit aber ins eigene Fleisch schneiden kann, weil die beiden Teile zusammengehören und getrennt nicht unbedingt funktionien müssen, ist dem Händler völlig egal.
Er weißt dich darauf hin das er nicht verlangt das du aus seinem Lager die CE holst. (Erst wenn die Ware verfügbar ist muss man zahlen)

Das heist aber noch lange nicht das es zwingend mehr Pre Order Boxen als CE gibt.
Durch Rücktritte vom Kauf Vertrag bleiben einfach CEs übrig, diese Landen in den Geschäften und werden dort verkauft. (Das wäre so oder so geschehen, es kommt nunmal vor das einige wieder ihre Meinung ändern/nicht zahlungsfähig sind)


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Eije gleiche Diskusion im anderen Thread^^
> 
> Die Aussage mit der Verpflichtung kann man auch anders verstehen.
> 
> ...



kann es seind as du das fast eins zu eins aus dem anderen thread übernommen hast?^^ aber ich stimem dir vollkommen zu und finde es gut das ich einen verbündeten gefunden hab.

ich glaube die diskussion hätte was davon, wenn sternentaler hier mal ein statement geben könnte. wo bleibst du sterntaler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Ja habe ich, meine Meinung ist ja auch die Gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sterntaler weiß schon bescheid (wurde schon vor 2 Tagen informiert)
Auf Onlinewelten schrieb ein Moderator das Sterni eine Aussage abgibt sobald er nachgeforscht hat


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Eije gleiche Diskusion im anderen Thread^^
> 
> Die Aussage mit der Verpflichtung kann man auch anders verstehen.
> 
> ...



Weiss zufällig jemand, wie das bei der WoW CE war? lief das genauso? 

Das Problem ist, dass man die PO + CE gar nicht miteinander verknüpfen kann (ohne das der Händler sofort die Kohle sehen will). Das würde ja kein Mensch machen. Sobald man beides einzeln erwerben kann, ist eine "Verpflichtung" (die nirgendwo erwähnt ist) gar nicht mehr gegeben. Die Tatsache, dass Mythic immer von Vorbestellung UND Collectors Edition spricht (steht ja auch Collectors Edition auf der PO drauf im Innenteil) stellt noch lange keine Verpflichtung dar. Es ist lediglich ein Indiz, dass der getrennte Verkauf nicht gewollt ist (wobei Amazon dann das einzelne Angebot aus dem Netz nehmen müsste, der schweizer Vertrieb seine Beschreibung ändern müsste und Gamestop die gesamten Adressdaten der Käufer der PO erfassen müsste und auch den Kauf der CE später durchsetzen müsste).

Das es mehr PO´s als CE´s gibt glaub ich auch nicht unbedingt. Ich hab gesagt, dass es sein kann. Wobei ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher bin, da ja bei der CE kein Betazugang zugesichert ist, sondern nur bei der PO.

Dein Posting ist an sich ganz nett, aber niemand geht bisher ernsthaft darauf ein, warum die PO immer noch bei allen Händlern einzeln zu kaufen ist.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, meine Meinung ist ja auch die Gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass ein Communitymanager 2 Tage braucht, um zu klären, was Sache ist? Der hat mit Sicherheit direkte Connections. Ich denke er wird mundtot gehalten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass von ihm kein Statement kommt, was von dem bisherigen abweicht.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass ein Communitymanager 2 Tage braucht, um zu klären, was Sache ist? Der hat mit Sicherheit direkte Connections. Ich denke er wird mundtot gehalten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass von ihm kein Statement kommt, was von dem bisherigen abweicht.


aber natürlich... warum bin ich nicht gleich darauf gekommen...das ist alles eine groß angelegte verschwörung. wahrscheinlich steckt sogar die Merkel mit drin. und das alels bestimmt nur um zu vertuschen das in käsekuchen kein richtiger käse ist. ich muss mir schnell aus alufolie ein anti-mind-controll hütchen bauen. <-- wer daran glaubt ironie oder gar sarkasmus zu sehen, dem sei versichert...es ist auch so^^
mal ehrlich so ein hohes tier ist ein com-manager nun auch nicht. der kriegt jediglich seine infos von oben und gibt sie halt an die com weiter. da dauerts dann halt schon wenn stand nach unten in der rangliste plötzlich nach oben infos erfragen muss.


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass ein Communitymanager 2 Tage braucht, um zu klären, was Sache ist?




Hast Du mal DAoC gespielt? Nein? Na dann kannst Du auch nicht wissen wie lange da manche Informationen gedauert haben. Ich sag nur RightNow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Hast Du mal DAoC gespielt? Nein? Na dann kannst Du auch nicht wissen wie lange da manche Informationen gedauert haben. Ich sag nur RightNow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bisher ist Sterntaler ja auch noch ein Statement schuldig. Ich denke, dass Sterntaler bewusst noch nicht informiert wird, was Sache ist. Bevor er Sachen ausplappert, die niemanden was angehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Versucht mal an die Sache anders ranzugehen.

Die Aussagen der Verkäufer sind im besten falle "interpretationsfähig" aber nicht wirklich eindeutig.
Das gilt eigentlich für jeden Verkäufer. Verlassen kann man sich nur auf das was der Hersteller auch draufschreibt.(Bestenfalls)

Wenn man sagt du mußt es nicht kaufen, steht dahinter aber ein "wenn du es aber nicht tust hast du ein paar Nachteile"

Warum sollte zb Amazon sich verpflichtet fühlen sich selbst genau darüber zu informieren was Warhammer jetzt genau ist, wie das mit der Beta läuft etc...
Für die ist es nur ein ganz normales Produkt das sie geliefert bekommen haben und nun verkaufen.
Selbst wenn man sich das Angebot mal anschaut sieht man das sie eigentlich nur mal eben die Inhalte eingescant haben und das dann reingestellt haben.

Die informationspflicht liegt eigentlich beim Kunden, wenn man sich ein Auto kauft erzählt einem der Verkäufer ja auch die tollsten Storys, das glaubt man normalerweise auch nicht alles.
Du betrachtest das Produkt und schaust was das dir "sagt".

Logisch es ist Rufschädigend wenn so etwas passiert aber meine Güte das wäre kaum das erste mal das Fehler so lange bestehen. Wenn ich da so an mein Berufsleben denke *lach* da laufen auch einige sehenden Auges ins offene Messer.


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Bisher ist Sterntaler ja auch noch ein Statement schuldig. Ich denke, dass Sterntaler bewusst noch nicht informiert wird, was Sache ist. Bevor er Sachen ausplappert, die niemanden was angehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Riiichtig, und das war mit Sterni und DAoC auch nicht anders. Wobei es ja logisch ist, das es erst "oben" geklärt werden muss. Heute ist Wochenende und da ist natürlich keiner erreichbar.  Für DAoC-Spieler nix neues. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Riiichtig, und das war mit Sterni und DAoC auch nicht anders. Wobei es ja logisch ist, das es erst "oben" geklärt werden muss. Heute ist Wochenende und da ist natürlich keiner erreichbar.  Für DAoC-Spieler nix neues. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.



ok warten wir mal ab. ich geh jetzt imaginär grillen. richtig grillen nicht, das is nur ne ausrede. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Sterntaler weiß schon bescheid (wurde schon vor 2 Tagen informiert)
> Auf Onlinewelten schrieb ein Moderator das Sterni eine Aussage abgibt sobald er nachgeforscht hat



Also ich find auch das langsam mal ein Statement kommen sollte, um das alls aufzuklären. Dann bräuchten wir nicht diese komischen/verrückten Verschwörungtheorien aufstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... aber ich glaub dann wär dieses Thema auch nicht so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , weil es geht um 12 Euro^^


----------



## LionTamer (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> glaubst du ernsthaft mythic würde händlern wie amazon einfach so die sachen liefern ohne in jedem detail geklärt zu haben, wie die vermarktung läuft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Denn scheinbar war ich am Mittwoch der erste Kunde bei GameStop der sich die PO gekauft hat, die auch wohl erst kurz zuvor eingetroffen ist, denn der Verkäufer hat geschlagene 5min in seinem PC das Infomaterial durchgelesen was sie zur PO erhalten haben und hat mir dann gesagt, daß die PO nur im Zusammenhang mit der CE verkauft werden darf und ich nun 10&#8364; für die PO und noch weitere 5&#8364; für die CE zu zahlen habe.

D.h. also GameStop haben ganz genaue Informationen erhalten, wie der Verkauf der PO zu regeln ist. 

Wieso das Amazon, ebenso scheinbar Händler in Österreich und der Schweiz anders handhaben und die PO einfach so verkaufen, weiß ich nicht.
Weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß jeder Händler eigene Auflagen erhalten hat......


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> Denn scheinbar war ich am Mittwoch der erste Kunde bei GameStop der sich die PO gekauft hat, die auch wohl erst kurz zuvor eingetroffen ist, denn der Verkäufer hat geschlagene 5min in seinem PC das Infomaterial durchgelesen was sie zur PO erhalten haben und hat mir dann gesagt, daß die PO nur im Zusammenhang mit der CE verkauft werden darf und ich nun 10€ für die PO und noch weitere 5€ für die CE zu zahlen habe.
> 
> D.h. also GameStop haben ganz genaue Informationen erhalten, wie der Verkauf der PO zu regeln ist.
> ...


das war bei mir genauso, obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kan um 15h der erste gewesen zu sein^^ aber aufjedenfall hatte er eine e-mail in der alles stand wie er was zu händeln hatte. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das amazon das nicht auch in irgend einer form bekommen hat.


----------



## tehhoff (30. März 2008)

Also ich hab mir gestern nur die Pre-Order für 9,99 bestellt und hab sie heute (!) schon bekommen. Hab mich nicht groß informiert und einfach gleich bestellt. Heute hab ich dann nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich laß "Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ihr habt die Collectors Edition von Warhammer Online vorbestellt!".
Als ich dann sah was hier für ne Diskussion abgeht, sind mir erst recht die Augen rausgefallen^^

Letztendlich ist das wohl alles ein bisschen anders gelaufen, als die Macher es sich vorgestellt haben. Aber ich finds ziemlich gut, dass ich die Beta dann spielen kann ohne mir die CE zu kaufen. Ich wusste das zwar vorher net und dachte, man kann einfach so die PO kaufen ;D Aber dolles Ding Amazon, vielen Dank dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mal ehrlich: Wie will man jetzt im Nachhinein noch herausfinden, welche Betacodes jemandem gehören, der wirklich ne CE vorbestellt hat oder jemandem der nur die PE hat? Richtig! Gar nicht! Es gibt keinen Weg, das Kind ist quasi schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Alle Betacodes waren eingeschweißt und es gibt absolut keine Möglichkeit, das jetzt noch herauszufinden. 
Man könnte natürlich alles nochmal neu drucken und ne gigantische Rückruf/Geld-zurück Aktion starten - aber die Mehrkosten dadurch sind viel zu hoch. 
Es läuft darauf hinaus, dass jeder, der so ne Preorder bestellt hat - ob mit oder ohne CE-, auch die Beta spielen kann. 

Und durch den Kauf verpflichtet man sich zu gar nix. Es ist NUR ein Kaufvertrag für diese leere DVD-Hülle mit Beipackzettel zum Preis von 9,99€ zustande gekommen. 
Also kann Amazon nicht einfach die CE liefern und Zahlung verlangen, da ja für die CE an sich kein Kaufvertrag vorliegt.


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Mich würde ja prinzipiell interessieren, wie man das rechtlich regeln kann in Deutschland. Fakt ist, dass man Sachen, die nicht extra individuell für einen angefertigt wurden innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück schicken kann. In aller Regel muss man aber zumindest Wertersatz leisten, wenn man Teile der Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat. Die Frage wäre dann, wie hoch wäre ein Schaden an ungerechtfertigter Betateilnahme? Wenn er auch mit 10 Euro beziffert wäre, würde das ganz wieder bei Null landen. Insofern würden wir wieder am Anfang stehen.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Zur ersten Frage "Teile der Leistung bereits in Anspruch genommen"
Ist hier nicht der Fall. Die Leistung wird erst mit dem Spielen in der Open Beta in Anspruch genommen.
Da kann momentan überhaupt nichts passieren.

Zweitens "ungerechtfertigte Betateilnahme"...
Da wird es keinen großen Aufstand geben.  55000 Leute sind für die letzte Beta Phase gewollt gewesen, was diese Personen für einen Charakter haben "böser böser böser Betaerschwindler" "unwissender aus versehen Einzelbesteller" "pflichtbewußter CE+Box Käufer" ist denen doch völlig egal

Bei der Closed Beta war auch höchstens die tech. Ausrüstung entscheidend.
Wer den Zugang hat, hat ihn.  Ende Aus Schluß. 

Da gibts ein wunderbares treffendes Sprichwort:
Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Klagen werden sie nicht, Prozessführung ist teuer besonders bei solch großen Betrieben.


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Zur ersten Frage "Teile der Leistung bereits in Anspruch genommen"
> Ist hier nicht der Fall. Die Leistung wird erst mit dem Spielen in der Open Beta in Anspruch genommen.
> Da kann momentan überhaupt nichts passieren.


da wär ich mir nicht so sicher. sofern man die box aufgemacht hat, sind die codes ja entwertet, da du ja nicht garantieren kannst ,dass du die codes nicht schon weitergegeben hast.


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

wenn man jetzt aber die andere Seite der Medaille sieht ... es gibt sicher früher oder später Leute, die CE + PO vorbestellen wollen, aber keine PO´s mehr erhältlich sind. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich stinkig, wenn ich CE hab aber keine PO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Du glaubst  doch selbst nicht wirklich das sie jetzt jedem hinterherrennen: "Gib uns sofort den Betakey zurück"
Ihnen gehts doch bei dem Punkt der Open Beta nur darum das sie jetzt auch die gewünschte Zahl für ihren Stresstest der Server haben.

GRRR diese ewigen gleichen Themen in verschiednen Threads
@scark

Dem CE + Box Käufer kanns egal sein er hat alles bekommen und ist dem Box Käufer immer noch im Vorteil weil dieser ab Release auf 0 gesetzt wird der CE besitzer aber mit seinen Frühstarterchars weiterspielen darf.

Der Box Käufer kann sich über eine Beta für 10€ freuen
Die zahlen dann nämlich noch drauf, wenn sie das Spiel noch wollen 10€+Kaufpreis = teurer als nur Kaufpreis

Der jenige der die CE im Laden kaufen wird (weil übrig geblieben) freut sich das er doch noch eine CE hat ohne sie am angedachten Termin kaufen zu müssen.

Nur derjenige der Box+ CE wollte und nicht mehr bekommt weil die Boxen weg sind könnte sich aufregen, aber warum sollte er? Wenn er bereit ist die CE für "teuer Geld" zu kaufen ist wohl jemand der keine Schlaflosen Nächte haben wird nur weil er eine Beta verpasst.


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du glaubst  doch selbst nicht wirklich das sie jetzt jedem hinterherrennen: "Gib uns sofort den Betakey zurück"
> Ihnen gehts doch bei dem Punkt der Open Beta nur darum das sie jetzt auch die gewünschte Zahl für ihren Stresstest der Server haben.


darum ging es mir nicht. ich meinte das mit dem 





> Teile der Leistung bereits in Anspruch genommen"
> Ist hier nicht der Fall


 . immerhin hat man dann ja schon die "leistung erhalten" man kann zwar noch rumtricksen(moralisch fragwürdig), aber du kannst ja bei nem anderen onlinespielen ,wo ein key dabei ist, auch nicht einfach umtauschen gehen, selbst wenn du den key nicht benutzt hast, wie soll der händler einem das glauben? <-- dieser satz ist gramatikalisch leider total falsch aber ich hab es i-wie nicht geschafft ihn sinnverwandt umzuschreiben *doing*


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Wenn er mit Leistung meinte, er hat die Box aufgemacht. Da gibts kein Rückgaberecht, war aber glaube ich klar
Das wäre die Beziehung zum Händler.

Wenns um die Beziehung zum Hersteller/Betreiber des Spiels geht.
Dem ist kein Schaden im eigentlichen Sinne entstanden (was die BETA anbelangt)
Das wäre nur der Fall wenn sie eine bestimmte Personengruppe erreichen wollten, weil aber das Angebot JEDEM zugänglich war, hatte auch jeder das Recht dieses Angebot zu nutzen.
Der Hersteller/Betreiber kann dem Endverbraucher in diesem Falle gar nichts antun.
Das einzige was der machen KÖNNTE wäre einfach die Open Beta streichen und als Closed Beta weiterlaufen lassen XD.
Dann verlieren nämlich die Box käufer das was sie eigentlich wollten und die CE besitzer nur einen kleinen Teil des Paketes.

Werden sie aber nicht, das wäre dann sowas von negativer Werbung.....
Momentan können sie Amazon als den "bösen Buben" hinstellen, warum sich also selbst unbeliebt machen.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (30. März 2008)

Also ich habe mir die Pre+Ce Bestellt und es ist der fall das die pre nur für die sind die die Ce erwerben.Einige leute haben es wohl net begriffen das wenn sie nur die Pre bei Amazon bestellen also einzelt Trotztdem die Ce gleich mitbestellt haben.Man Muss mal das kleingedruckte lesen.

Ein clan member prahlte damit sich(einzeln) ne pre order bei amazon bestellt zuhaben und siehe da er bekamm eine rechnung über die ce sowie die abgerechnete preorder.

Amazon hätte wohl das angbot einwenig ausführlicher beschreiben sollen damit es wohl alle verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist nur blöd das es läden gibt die so eine einzelne pre order verkauft haben den die können für lulu die extras nutzten die für die teure version in betracht gezogen worden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber egal spiel ist spiel und und lasst sie endlich beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss bob


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir die Pre+Ce Bestellt und es ist der fall das die pre nur für die sind die die Ce erwerben.Einige leute haben es wohl net begriffen das wenn sie nur die Pre bei Amazon bestellen also einzelt Trotztdem die Ce gleich mitbestellt haben.Man Muss mal das kleingedruckte lesen.
> 
> Ein clan member prahlte damit sich(einzeln) ne pre order bei amazon bestellt zuhaben und siehe da er bekamm eine rechnung über die ce sowie die abgerechnete preorder.
> 
> ...



Mal angenommen er bekommt ne CE ... dann schickt er sie einfach wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man keine Rechnung über die CE bekommt. Ich hab selbst bei Amazon bestellt und eben noch mal die Rechnung überprüft.


----------



## nalcarya (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> @scark
> 
> Dem CE + Box Käufer kanns egal sein er hat alles bekommen und ist dem Box Käufer immer noch im Vorteil weil dieser ab Release auf 0 gesetzt wird der CE besitzer aber mit seinen Frühstarterchars weiterspielen darf.


Da liegt aber das Problem, denn wenn man sich die offizielle Seite anschaut dann steht da klipp und klar dass die PO ein Teil der vorbestellten CE ist und es genauso viele POs wie CEs gibt. Was nun wirklich der Fall ist weiß keiner von uns, aber ich persönlich traue, wie schon gesagt, am ehesten der Aussage des Herstellers selbst :>

Ich werd mal noch 1-2 Wochen warten und hoffe dass die Sache bis dahin seitens Mythic irgendwie geklärt wird. Außerdem hab ich auch dann erst wieder geld um mir irgendwas zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

